# Need a Different Job Title?



## Retired (Mar 17, 2014)

Tired of your present job title?  Looking for a new job and don't know what job suits you best?

Check out this Job Title Maker and _Create a Job_....if you don't like the list presented to you, then click on _Make More Jobs_.

I decided _my_ next job would be the _District Integrated Bag-Machine Attendant_....

What would _you_ like to be?


----------

